# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest Goromo Ogata JDKC

## pieth

Hadir Kembali *JDKC* akan mengadakan keeping contest di forum KOI-s . Kami berikan ikan pilihan yang terbaik untuk di ikut sertakan dalam acara keeping contest ini
*37* ekor Goromo Ogata di dapat dari *OGATA AUCTION 2021*



*TUJUAN KEGIATAN*
-Meningkatkan kemampuan keeping melalui kegiatan yang memotivasi dan menyenangkan.
-Menciptakan sarana belajar bagi komunitas dengan cara memberikan alternatif bagaimana memelihara koi yang baik.
-Memperkuat hubungan inter komunitas melalui intensitas lalu lintas komunikasi lewat kagiatan ini.
-Secara tidak langsung meningkatkan kecintaan terhadap Koi lewat keinginan memelihara Koi dengan cara sebaik–baiknya.
-Meningkatkan kecintaan pada koi.


*BENTUK KEGIATAN*
Pada dasarnya kegiatan ini akan mempertandingkan kemampuan memelihara Koi. Koi yang akan dipelihara disediakan Penyelenggara dengan pertimbangan kesamaan kualitas, karakter, umur dan ukuran relatif. Partisipan bebas menentukan keeping technique (feeding regime, jenis atau merek pakan, dan lainnya).


*WAKTU KEGIATAN*
Kegiatan akan berlangsung selama 7 bulan, sejak acara lelang ini berakhir sampai Januari 2022.


*KOI ENTRY*
Penyelenggara menyediakan 37 ekor Jumbo Tosai Goromo Ogata kelahiran 2020



*HARGA PEROLEHAN & TATA CARA PEMBAYARAN* 
Harga 1 (satu) ekor ditetapkan secara Lelang dengan start awal 
*Rp. 2.500.000*,- kelipatan Rp. 100.000.


*Aturan Lelang*
Waktu Lelang dimulai sejak thread ini ada ( Waktu Server KOI's ) dan berakhir pada tanggal 20 Juni pukul 21.05 waktu Server KOI's
Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang bid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya.
Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.


*Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara* 
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal
Contoh: *#bid 99=2500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai Nge-BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 2.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)*

Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat – lambatnya 3 hari sejak lelang ini berakhir
Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari participant yg menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut diatas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut ke bidder ke 2.


*Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening*
BCA
CV KOIS
6041681681

*PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN*
Posisi ikan berada di _Jakarta_
biaya pengiriman ditanggung pemenang lelang
perihal pembayaran
*CP : Pieth 087868882200*



*PENJURIAN*
Waktu: Foto dan Video Ikan wajib diupload ke Thread ini paling telat pada 23 Januari 2022 atau akan diskualifikasi, dan akan diumumkan hasil penjuriannya paling telat tgl 2 minggu setelahnya.


*TATA CARA PENJURIAN*
Kriteria Penjurian berdasarkan ketentuan baku ( Overall Beauty ).
dan akan di lakukan penjurian oleh *3 Certified Koi-S judge*


*HADIAH*
_Jika ikan ter BID semua atau omset 95jt maka hadiah Fix akan keluar sebagai berikut_
1st Prize Rp 8.000.000,-
2nd Prize Rp 7.000.000,-
3rd Prize Rp 5.000.000,-

Jika ikan tidak ter*Bid* semua atau omset tidak sampai maka hadiah menjadi
1st Prize *6%*
2nd Prize *5%*
3rd Prize *4%*


*LAIN – LAIN*
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya

*Foto Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Goromo 1 - 10_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Goromo 11 - 20_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Goromo 21 - 30_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Goromo 31 - 37_: Show










*Video Ikan*

*Spoiler* for _Goromo 1 - 20_: Show
















*Spoiler* for _Goromo 21 - 37_: Show

----------


## Girin

#bid 2=2500

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 23=2500

----------


## PatrickTREY

#bid 27=2500

----------


## coaxs

#bid 10=2500

----------


## coaxs

#bid 1=2500

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 11=2500

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 25=2500

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 1=2600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=2500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=2500
#bid 31=2500

----------


## Juanmalang

#bit 25=2600

----------


## Yuen

#bid 29=2500

----------


## Spirit

#bid 15= 2500

----------


## Yuen

#bid 12 = 2500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 15=2600

----------


## Dedysyah86

#bid 25 =2700

----------


## fortune88

#bid 1=3000

----------


## idung

Testing, pcr negative

----------


## idung

#bid 1=3100
#bid 2=2700
#bid 14=2500
#bid 18=2700
 Semoga kita semua diberi panjang umur, serta selalu dalam lindungan Tuhan YME. Aamiin

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 14=2600

----------


## idung

#bid 14=2700

----------


## Girin

#bid 9=2500

----------


## ayahnura

#bid 9=2600

----------


## Yosef hilmansyah

#bid 35=2500
#bid 26=2500

----------


## fortune88

# Bid 1=3500

----------


## fortune88

#bid 1=3500

----------


## fortune88

# bid 1 = 3500

----------


## idung

#bid 1=3600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 14=2800
#bid 18=2800

----------


## Hightable

#bid 1=3700
#bid 4=2500
#bid 11=2600

----------


## fortune88

#bid 1=4000

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 8= 2500

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 11 = 2700

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 25 = 2800

----------


## idung

#bid 1=4100
#bid 14=2900
#bid 18=2900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 14=3000
#bid 18=3000

----------


## viktor

#bid 8 =2600 
#bid 26=2600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 22=2500

----------


## Girin

#bid 7=2500

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

# bid 8 = 2700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 21=2500

----------


## Hightable

#bid 1=4200
#bid 11=2800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 8=2700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 28=2500

----------


## Kujaku

#bid 16=2500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 1=4300
#bid 29=2600

----------


## marshalljahja

#bid 3=2500

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 16=2600

----------


## Mevius

#bid 29=2700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 29=2800

----------


## Hightable

#bid 1=4500

----------


## TED

#bid 9=2700 #bid 15=2700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 1=4600

----------


## Hightable

#bid 1=5000

----------


## arbana bsd

#bid 32=2500

----------


## Yuen

#bid 29= 2900

----------


## Mevius

#bid 29= 3000

----------


## fortune88

#bid1 = 6000

----------


## fortune88

#Bid 1=6000

----------


## briantc

#bid 10=2600

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 15=2800

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 31 =2600

----------


## Kujaku

#bid 27=2600

----------


## Mikekosasih

*#bid 15=2900*

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 15=3000

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 22=2600

----------


## Yuen

#bid 29 = 3100

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 8=2800

----------


## asnanto

#bid 14=3100

----------


## viktor

#bid 8 = 2900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 8=3000

----------


## Mikekosasih

#bid 15=3100

----------


## asnanto

#bid 12=2600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 14=3200

----------


## viktor

#bid 8 = 3100

----------


## pieth

> #bid 8 = 3100


Lanjot sampai 21.15

Waktu ending di rekapan sedang di check oleh admin

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 11=2900

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 10=2700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 8=3300

----------


## idung

#bid 1=6100
#bid 14=3300
#bid 18=3200

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=3000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 15=3200
#bid 25=2900

----------


## idung

#bid 18=3200

----------


## viktor

#bid 8 = 3500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=3300

----------


## Juanmalang

#bit 25=3000

----------


## asnanto

#bid 14=3400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 14=3500

----------


## pieth

> #bid 14=3500


Lanjut 21.25

----------


## Yuen

#bid 12 = 2700

----------


## Mikekosasih

#bid 15=3300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 15=3500

----------


## fortune88

#bid 1=6500

----------


## pieth

21.25 yah ending nya

Di menit 21.21 dst kalau ada bid masuk , lanjut ke 21.35

----------


## asnanto

#bid 14=3600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=3000

----------


## pieth

> #bid 14=3600


Lanjut 21.35 yah
Bid di menit 21.31 dst lanjut ke 21.45

----------


## Mikekosasih

#bid 15=3600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 14=3800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=3100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=3300

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 28=2600

----------


## idung

#bid 1=6600
#bid 14=3700
#bid 15=3700
#bid 18=3400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=3500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=3500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=3600

----------


## pieth

Lanjut 21.45
Bid di 21.41 akan lanjut ke 21.45

----------


## Mikekosasih

#bid 15=3800

----------


## plasma11

#bid 22= 2700

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 17=2600
#bid 18=3600
#bid 28=2700

----------


## AsRiaL

#bid 17=2600

----------


## AsRiaL

#bid 17=2700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=3700

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 4=2600
#bid 8=3600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 28=2800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 26=2700

----------


## Hightable

#bid 4=2700

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 11=3100

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=3300

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 17=2800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 29=3200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 15=4000
#bid 25=3700

----------


## Juanmalang

#bid 25=3800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=4000

----------


## viktor

#bid 26 = 2800 
#bid 8 = 3700

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 3=2600

----------


## wandy lesmana

#bid 10=2800

----------


## marshalljahja

#bid 3=3000

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 7=2500

----------


## duttie

#bid 2= 2800
#bid 8= 3800

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 7=2600

----------


## Yuen

#bid 29 = 3300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 26=2900

----------


## AsRiaL

#bid 17=2900

----------


## Hightable

#bid 10=3000

----------


## Mikekosasih

#bid 15=4100

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 11=3400

----------


## viktor

#bid 8 = 3900 
#bid 26 = 3000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 29=3400

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=3500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 26=3100

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 28=2900

----------


## Yuen

#bid 29 = 3500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=4100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 29=3600

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 11=3700

----------


## Yuen

#bid 29 = 3700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=4200

----------


## duttie

#bid 8=4000

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=4000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 29=3800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=4300

----------


## Yuen

#bid 29 = 4000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=4500

----------


## viktor

#bid 26 = 3200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=4600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=4700

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 4=3000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 29=4100

----------


## Hightable

#bid 4=3100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=4800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=5000

----------


## idung

#bid 14=4000

----------


## idung

#bid 15=4500

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 10=3500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=5100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=5200

----------


## Hightable

#bid 10=3800

----------


## Yuen

#bid 29 = 4500

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 10=4200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=5300

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 28=3000

----------


## 29kois

#bid 14=4100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=5500

----------


## Hightable

#bid 10=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=5600

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 11=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 29=4600

----------


## idung

#bid 14=4500

----------


## viktor

#bid 8 =4100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=5700

----------


## fortune88

#bid 1=7000

----------


## Hightable

#bid 11=4600

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 4=3500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bis 25=5800

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 8=4200

----------


## duttie

#bid 8=4200

----------


## Yuen

#bid 29 = 5000

----------


## Hightable

#bid 4=3600

----------


## 29kois

#bid 14=4600

----------


## viktor

#bid 8 = 4300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 25=5800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 26=3300

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 25=6000

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 4=4000

----------


## Mikekosasih

#bid 15=4600

----------


## Hightable

#bid 4=4500

----------


## sugi2021

#bid 22=2800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 29=5100

----------


## duttie

#bid 8=4400

----------


## idung

#bid 1=7100
#bid 2=2900
#bid 14=4700
#bid 15=4700

----------


## Dimpos Tampubolon

#bid 5=2500

----------


## viktor

#bid 26 = 3500

----------


## Yuen

#bid 29 = 5500

----------


## duttie

#bid 2=3000

----------


## Mikekosasih

#bid 15=4800

----------


## fortune88

#bid 1=7500

----------


## Spirit

#bid 6= 2500

----------


## asnanto

Teng teng.....

----------


## Julianto-Akiong

#bid 29=6000

----------


## pieth

CLOSED 

Thank you for all participant 
Good Luck

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 31= 2700

----------


## pieth

> #bid 29=6000


Sudah kelewat kokoooo

----------


## herrydragon

Teng tong....

----------


## pieth

> #bid 31= 2700


Legendddddd baru nongol

----------


## herrydragon

m-Transfer
BERHASIL
20/06 22:53:16
Ke 6041681681
KOIS CV
Rp. 8,500,000.00
Kc 21 25
Ref 020225316825

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Bobo ahhhhh.....

----------


## ipaul888

> Legendddddd baru nongol


 ::  nga dapet kokoh

----------


## mikaelsebastian

> m-Transfer
> BERHASIL
> 20/06 22:53:16
> Ke 6041681681
> KOIS CV
> Rp. 8,500,000.00
> Kc 21 25
> Ref 020225316825


Loh nga potong shiro hua hua hua

----------


## Yuen

Phew.. Gk usah lihat screen sampai jam 12

----------


## herrydragon

Duh lupaaaaa

----------


## herrydragon

> Loh nga potong shiro hua hua hua


Lupaaa 🤣🤣🤣🤣

----------


## pieth

> Phew.. Gk usah lihat screen sampai jam 12


Mantap om haaaaaa

----------


## arbana bsd

OCTO Mobile
21Jun21 02:41
Ref 06210168100562
Trf Online ke:
6041681681
Bank Central Asia
KOIS CV 
IDR 2,500,000.00
Adm IDR 6,500.00
SUKSES

----------


## TED



----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 22 id Sugi 
Ongkir 150rb

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 4 , 10 , 11 ID hightable

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 3 id om marshall

[

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran 5 dan 7 Id Dimpos

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 27 Id Kujaku

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 32 id Arbana

----------


## frostbitez

Kc no 28

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 2 , 8 id duttie

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 17 id asrial

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 6 id spirit

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 35 id Yosef Hilmansyah
Ongkir 100rb

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 26 id Viktor
Ongkir 100rb

----------


## pieth

*Ikan Nomor 34 di ambil oleh Twin Koi Senilai OB*

----------


## ademilanforever

> *Ikan Nomor 34 di ambil oleh Twin Koi Senilai OB*


Thanx Om Pieth.....

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 31 id julianto akiong

----------


## pieth

> Thanx Om Pieth.....


Your welcome ommmm

----------


## pieth

*Ikan Nomor 24 di ambil seharga OB oleh id Ayahnura*

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran om Nura nomor 24




Pembayaran Om Icak Nomor 1





Pembayaran Om TwinKoi Nomor 34

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 12 , 29 id Yuen

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 23 id movenpick

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 15 id Mikekosasih




Pembayaran no 14 Id Idung

----------


## pieth

Pembayaran no 16 id Dody_wanda

paste image online

----------


## ayahnura

NURA | [IMG][/IMG]update KC no 24 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wk3c0qh4VwM

----------


## marshalljahja

KC Goromo 57cm

----------


## pieth

Upload di tunggu sampai akhir minggu ini yah tanggal 30 januari jangan lupa di upload Foto , Video dan di beri info ukuran nya terima kasih

----------


## Hightable

No 04 size 56cm Male

----------


## Hightable

No 11 size 58cm Male

----------


## pieth

No 11 53cm Id Movenpick




https://youtube.com/shorts/mi0NMoJUrU0?feature=share

Ikan Nomor 37 ID Twin 47cm

----------


## pieth

No1 54cm Id Fortune88


No 25 47cm Id Herrydragon


No 28 51cm Saskiagotik

----------


## pieth

No18 55cm id Saskiagotik

----------


## pieth

No14 48cm Id Idung

----------


## pieth

*Hasil Penjurian Goromo Ogata

JURI 1
Juara 1 no 1
Juara 2 no 18
Juara 3 no 11

JURI 2
Juara 1 no 1
Juara 2 no 18
Juara 3 no 11

JURI 3
Juara 1 11
Juara 2 23
Juara 3 18


No 1 6point
No 18 5point
No 11 5 point
No 23 2 point

Pemilihan Juara 2 di lakukan vote ulang
Juri 1 nomor 18
Juri 2 nomor 18
Juri 3 nomor 11

Hasil Akhir Pemenang
Juara 1 no 1 Id Fortune88
Juara 2 no 18 Id WarrenMagma
Juara 3 no 11 Id Herrydragon*

----------


## MichaelJut

Ð£Ð¶Ð°ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð²ÑÐ±Ð¾Ñ Ð²Ð¸Ð´Ñ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÐºÑ, ÑÑÐºÐ°Ð½ÑÐµ Ð´Ð¾Ð»ÐµÑÐµÐ»Ð° ÑÐ¾Ð´ÐºÐ¾ Ð¸ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ°Ð¼Ð¾Ðµ Ð²Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¿Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±Ð»Ð°Ð´Ð°ÑÐµÐ»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ·Ð°ÑÐµÐ½ÑÐºÐ¸Ñ ÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐµÐº-Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑÑÐµÐº. ÐÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÐµÑÑÑ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑ ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð½ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ¿ÑÑ, Ð¸ ÑÐ¸Ð±ÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÐ¿ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ñ Ð±ÐµÑÐµÐ¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð²ÐµÑÐ½Ð¾. ÐÐ°Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð½Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð¢Ð*Ð Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼ÑÑ ÑÑÐ»Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ñ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ ÑÐ´Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÐºÐ»Ð°ÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÐ¼ÑÐ½ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÑÑÐ½ÑÑ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÑÐ°ÐºÑÐ°Ñ:  ÑÐµÐ¿Ð»Ð¾ +24â¦+29Â°C; Ð¾ÑÑÑÑÑÑÐ²Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐ°; Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÐ²ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ð¹ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð°ÑÐ¼Ð¾ÑÑÐµÑÑ, Ð½Ð¾ Ð±ÑÐºÐ²Ð° Ð² ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ°Ðµ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐºÐ²Ð¾Ð·Ð½ÑÐº. ÐÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ Ð·ÑÑÐµÐ½ Ñ ÑÐµÐ±Ñ ÐÑÑÑ ÑÑÐ°Ð±ÐµÐ»Ñ Ð²ÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð·Ð¼Ð¾Ð¶Ð½ÑÑ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð². Ð¡Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð°Ð¼Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¾Ð·Ð´Ð°ÑÑÑÑ Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÑÐµ Ð½ÐµÐ¾ÑÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð°ÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÑÐµÑÐ½Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð³Ð¸Ð¸. ÐÐ¸Ð¶Ðµ Ñ Ð¾Ð±ÐµÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð¼ Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐ°Ð³Ð¾Ð²ÑÐµ Ð¸Ð½ÑÑÑÑÐºÑÐ¸Ð¸ ÑÐ¸ÑÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÐ¼ÑÐ½ ÑÐ°Ð¼ÑÐ¼Ð¸ Ð¼Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÑ Ð¸ Ð»ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð¼Ð¸ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð±Ð°Ð¼Ð¸.  ÐÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ðµ ÑÐ¸ Ð²Ð°ÑÐµ ÐÐµÑÐ²ÑÐ¹ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð¿ÑÑÐ¼Ð¾ ÑÐ»ÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ°ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸Ð°Ð½Ñ â Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ ÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð° Ð½Ð° Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ»Ðµ, Ð±Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¸ÐºÐµ, ÐºÑÑÐ¾ÑÐºÑ Ð²Ð°ÑÑ, Ð²Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¼ Ð´Ð¸ÑÐºÐµ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÐºÑÐ±Ð¸ÐºÐµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð°ÑÑ.  ÐÐ±Ð¸Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð±Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ¸Ðº/Ð²Ð°ÑÐ½ÑÐ¹ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ð±Ð° Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ (Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð° ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð½Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¿ÐµÑÐ°ÑÑÑÑ). ÐÑÐ¾Ð¶Ð¼Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð¸Ð·Ð»Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ñ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð½Ðµ ÑÐ¸Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾. ÐÐ¾Ð¼ÑÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐµ ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð»Ñ Ð¼ÐµÐ¶Ð´Ñ ÑÑÐµÑ Ð±Ð¸Ð½ÑÐ°, Ð¼ÐµÐ¶Ð´Ñ 2-ÑÑ Ð´Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¾Ð² Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð²Ð½ÑÑÑÑ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÐºÑÐ±Ð¸ÐºÐ°. ÐÐ¾Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐ¸ÑÐµ Ð²ÑÐµ ÑÑÐ¾ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÐºÐ¾Ð½ÑÐµÐ¹Ð½ÐµÑ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹) Ð¿Ð¾ÐºÑÑÐ²Ð°Ð¹ÑÐµ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿Ð»Ð¾ÑÐ½Ð¾ â Ð¿Ð¾Ð²Ð¸Ð½ÐµÐ½ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÑÑÑÑ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð´ ÑÐ²ÐµÐ¶Ð°Ð¹ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð²Ð¾Ð·Ð´ÑÑÐ°. ÐÐ¾Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ¿Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð°ÑÑ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸Ð¹ Ð¾Ð±Ð¾Ð»Ð¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ·ÑÐ¼Ð¸. Ð£Ð¼Ð½Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð½Ð° Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð½ÑÑÐ½Ð¾Ðµ (Ð°) ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð¸ÑÐµÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ¹ÑÐµÐµ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐ¾, Ð³Ð´Ðµ Ð¶ÑÑÑ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð½Ð¸ ÑÐºÐ²Ð¾Ð·Ð½ÑÐºÐ¾Ð², Ð±ÑÐºÐ²Ð° Ð¿ÐµÑÐµÐ¿Ð°Ð´Ð¾Ð² ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¿ÐµÑÐ°ÑÑÑÑ. ÐÑÑÐµÐ¼ 12-24 Ð¼Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÐ½ÑÐ° Ð´Ð¾Ð»Ð¶Ð½Ñ Ð²Ð·Ð¾Ð¹ÑÐ¸ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ²Ð¾Ð½Ð°ÑÐ°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÐµ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸.  ÐÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð³Ð¸Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð³ÐµÐ»Ðµ Ð*ÑÐ¾Ñ ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð± Ð²ÐµÑÑÐ¼Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ð½Ð°Ð´ÐµÐ¶ÐµÐ½.  Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð° Ð¾Ð±ÑÐµÐ¼Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾ ÐµÐ´Ð¸Ð½Ð¸ÑÐ° Ð½Ð°ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´ÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ°Ð¹Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÑÑ Ð»Ð¾Ð¶ÐºÑ Ð³Ð¸Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð³ÐµÐ»Ñ, Ð·Ð°Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ ÐµÐ³Ð¾ 1Ð» ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ¼Ð½Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ ÑÑÐµÐ¿ÐµÐ½ÑÑ pH 6,3-6,8. ÐÐ¾ÑÑÐ´ÐºÐ° Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ñ Ð³ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÐ»ÐºÐ¸ Ð½Ð°Ð±ÑÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð¸ ÐµÑÐµ Ð¿Ð¾Ð»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð»Ð¾ 0,5Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð½Ð°Ð¼ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ñ Ð¼Ð°ÑÑÑ. Ð*Ð°Ð·Ð²Ðµ ÑÑÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¸Ð·Ð»Ð¸ÑÐºÐ¸ Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ñ, ÑÐ»ÐµÐ¹ÑÐµ. Ð¡ÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð° ÐºÐ»Ð°Ð´ÑÑ ÑÐ¾ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð½Ñ ÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ³Ð°Ð½Ð¾Ð² ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÐ´ÐµÐ½Ñ, ÑÑÐ°Ð¿Ð»Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð²Ð½ÑÑÑÑ Ð½Ðµ Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ·Ð°ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾. Ð¯ÐºÐ¾ Ð½Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÐºÑÑÐ²Ð°ÐµÐ¼ ÑÐ¾Ð½ÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ¾ÑÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð¸ÑÐµÐ²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÑÐ¸Ð½ÐºÐ¾Ð¹ Ð²ÑÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐµÐ·ÑÐ¼Ð¸. Ð¡ÑÐ°Ð²Ð¸Ð¼ Ð½Ð° ÑÐµÐ¼Ð½Ð¾Ðµ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð½Ð°Ð¸ÑÐµÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ¹ÑÐµÐµ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐ¾. Ð¢Ð°ÐºÐ¾Ð²ÑÐºÐ¸Ð¼ https://21micro-grid.com/space-uid-23409.html Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¿ÐµÑÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ°ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼Ð¾ÑÑÑ 1-3 ÑÑÑÐ¾Ðº.  ÐÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐµ Ð*ÑÐ¾ ÐµÑÐµ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ° ÑÐ¿Ð¾ÑÐ¾Ð±, Ð½ÐµÐ²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹ (=Ð¼Ð°Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð¶Ð½ÑÐ¹) ÑÑÐµÐ±ÑÑÑÐ¸Ð¹ ÑÐ¿ÐµÑÐ¸Ð°Ð»ÑÐ½ÑÑ Ð½Ð°Ð²ÑÐºÐ¾Ð². ÐÑÐµÐ´Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾Ð¾ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ±Ð¸Ñ Ð½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ¾Ð´Ð¸Ð¼Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð¾Ð±Ð¸Ð»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð½ÑÐ¼ Ð¿ÑÑÐµÐ¼ Ñ ph-6,5. Ð¡ÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¾ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐµÐ»ÐµÑÐ¾Ð¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐ°Ð½ÑÑÐµ Ð·Ð°Ð¼Ð¾ÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð½Ð° ÑÑÑÐµÑ Ð¾ÑÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÐ°Ð¼ ÑÐ²ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÑÑÑ-ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¾Ð².  ÐÐ°Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð½Ð¸ÑÑ Ð²ÑÐ¼ÑÑÑÐ¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð¼ ÑÐ½Ð´Ð¾Ð²Ð° Ð´Ð»Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÐ¸Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ. Ð¡Ð´ÐµÐ»Ð°ÑÑ ÑÐ³Ð»ÑÐ±Ð»ÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ 10 Ð¼Ð¼ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð½ÐµÐ³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐµÐ´Ð²Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÐ»ÑÐ½Ð¾ Ð¼Ð¾ÐºÑÐ¾Ðµ ÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¾. Ð¡Ð¾ ÑÑÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð½Ñ ÑÑÐºÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð´ÑÑÐ¸Ñ Ð¾ÑÐ³Ð°Ð½Ð¾Ð² http://neomixon.blogspot.com/2011/02/blog-post_28.html Ð¿ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¿Ð°ÑÑ Ð¼Ð°Ð»ÑÐ¼ Ð¿Ð»Ð°ÑÑÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¿ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ÑÐ° ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð¿Ð¾Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐ¸ÑÑ Ð² ÑÐµÐ¼Ð½Ð¾Ðµ Ð½Ð°Ð¸ÑÐµÐ¿Ð»ÐµÐ¹ÑÐµÐµ Ð¼ÐµÑÑÐ¾, ÑÑÐºÐ¸Ð·Ð½Ð¾ ÑÐµÑÐ²Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð°Ð² ÑÑÐ°ÐºÐ°Ð½ÑÐ¸ÐºÐ¾Ð¼ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ Ð¿Ð»ÐµÐ½ÐºÐ¾Ð¹. Ð§ÐµÑÐµÐ· 2-3 Ð´Ð½Ñ ÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÑÐºÐ¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÑÐµÑ.  ÐÐ¸Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð¸ÐºÐ° Ð Ð³Ð¸Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ð¸ ÑÐ³Ð¾Ð»Ñ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÑÐ¿Ð¾Ð»Ð¾Ð¶Ð¸ÑÑ Ð¿ÑÑÐ¼Ð¾ Ð² ÐºÑÐ±Ð¸Ðº ÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð·Ð¸ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÐºÐ¾ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ¾Ð²Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð²Ð¾Ð»Ð¾ÐºÐ½Ð°. ÐÑÐ¸ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð´ÐµÑÐ¶Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ð¸ Ð½ÐµÐ¿ÑÐµÑÑÐ²Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ Ð²Ð»Ð°Ð¶Ð½Ð¾ÑÑÐ¸ ÑÑÐ±ÑÑÑÐ°ÑÐ° ÑÐµÐ¼ÐµÐ½Ð° Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ°Ð²Ð½Ð¾ Ð°Ð²ÑÐ¾Ð¼Ð°ÑÐ¸ÑÐµÑÐºÐ¸ ÑÐºÐ¾ÑÐµÐ½ÑÑÑÑ. Ð¯ÐÐ«Ð ÑÑÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¼ÐµÑÐ¾Ð´Ð° ÐµÑÑÑ ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð½ÑÑ â Ð²ÑÑÑÐ½ÑÑÑÑ ÑÐ°ÐºÐ¶Ðµ ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÑÐ»Ð°Ð±ÑÑ ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ°Ð´Ñ ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¸ÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð´ÐµÑÐ¶Ð¸Ð²Ð°ÑÑ Ð´Ð¾Ð¿ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð¿Ð¾ÑÐºÐ°Ð¼Ð¸.  Ð Ð¢ÐÐ§ÐÐÐÐ ÑÐµÐ»Ð¾Ð¼ ÑÑÐ¾Ð±Ñ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÐ¼ÑÐ½ Ð² Ð³Ð¸Ð´ÑÐ¾Ð¿Ð¾Ð½Ð½Ð¾Ð¹ ÑÑÑÐ°Ð½Ð¾Ð²ÐºÐµ ÑÐ°Ð±Ð°Ñ Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ñ. ÐÐ¾ ÐµÑÐ»Ð¸ Ð²Ð°ÑÐ° Ð¼Ð¸Ð»Ð¾ÑÑÑ Ð±ÐµÐ· ÑÐ²ÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð½Ñ Ð² ÑÐµÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐµÑÑÐµ ÑÐµÐ¼ÑÐ½ Ð¸Ð»Ð¸ ÑÑÐ½Ð¾ ÐºÐ°Ðº Ð´ÐµÐ½Ñ Ð¸Ð¼ÐµÐµÑÐµ Ð¶ÐµÐ»Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ðµ ÑÐ³Ð¾ÑÐµÐ½Ð¸Ðµ Ð¸Ð¼ Ð¿ÑÐ¾ÐºÐ»ÑÐ½ÑÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð±ÑÑÑÑÐµÐµ, ÑÐ¾ÑÑ Ð¿Ð¾Ð´Ð±Ð¾Ð»ÑÐ°ÑÑ ÑÐ»ÐµÐºÑÑÐ¾ÑÑÐ¸Ð¼ÑÐ»ÑÑÐ¾Ñ ÐºÐ¾ÑÐ½ÐµÐ¾Ð±ÑÐ°Ð·Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ð½Ð¸Ñ ÑÐµÑÐµÐ· ÑÐ¾ÑÑ ÐºÐ°ÐºÐ¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð¿ÑÐ¾Ð¸Ð·Ð²Ð¾Ð´Ð¸ÑÐµÐ»Ñ.

----------

